# Replacing pump on Gaggia classic Pro



## Sudip (Dec 8, 2020)

Hey guys - is there any video guides on how to replace the pump on a Gaggia Classic Pro 2019 UK version? 
struggling to find any and I'm a complete novice!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Broken already?


----------



## Sudip (Dec 8, 2020)

Yeah not working at all, no water through grouP or steam wand


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There are a few videos online - I just googled.I don't think it's much difference from other versions. The principle is the same.

if I were you, I'd make sure it's the pump. Seems strange for such a new machine.


----------

